

How many people are missing out on JavaScript enhancement? - pedro84
http://digital.cabinetoffice.gov.uk/2013/10/21/how-many-people-are-missing-out-on-javascript-enhancement/

======
Isofarro
It is what I've suspected for a while, the number of people who proactively
disable JavaScript in their browser is just a fifth of that total of people
who don't receive an enhanced JavaScript experience

Which means there are other reasons why fully tested and high quality
JavaScript fails to run in a browser that fully supports it.

Quite a big chunk of this is probably people using smartphones over 3G
network. As Bruce Lawson notes: "Your smartphone is only as smart as the
network it's working on." \--
[https://twitter.com/marcofolio/status/388689216273907712](https://twitter.com/marcofolio/status/388689216273907712)

Also, when network infrastructure companies like Level 3 have outages,
yesterday and today, causes JavaScript to fail to reach the browser in great
swathes of the United States.

This is all known and understood characteristics of the Internet in general.
And why progressive enhancement is the sanest option of dealing constructively
in a network a developer does not have complete control over.

And this points again, that JavaScript-dependent frameworks like ember.js,
meteor are broken by design, and not fit for purpose in building websites on
the Web. They are not designed to work with the strengths of the World Wide
Web, but only within a network where every node and connection is controlled
by the developer.

------
drill_sarge
I hate simple websites which don't work unless you have js on. It's becoming
more and more common to make "JavaScript enhanced" into "JS required". :(

------
csense
What about crawlers, bots and automated programs?

